# Homepage RIP



## subzero (7. November 2004)

Hoi, mal ne Frage.
Ich schau kürzlich in meine Shoutbox auf (auf meiner Page) da steht:

trl wrote:
hey owner of this site we want ot work with you. my e_mail adress is trl@cps.org and site is http://www.blackflaw.tk hurry up!

Mhm, denk ich mir - schreib dem mal ne Mail.
Dann schaue ich mir deren WebSite an - http://www.blackflaw.tk - die erste Frage die sich mir stellt, wieso ist mein nick in deren Navigation (unter Produkts)?
OK, schaue weiter komme ich zu nem super schlechtem RIP von meiner momentanen Page.

Hallo, kann das sein? Ich blick hier nichts mehr, auf den ersten blick machts den Eindruck als wäre es ne seriöse Firma mit vielen Kunden, dann sowas?

Habt ihr nen Plan was da laufen könnte?

HEFTIG!


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. November 2004)

Was sol ich von einer Firma halten soll die bei Geocities gehostet wird ?
Also das ganze sieht schon sehr dubios aus


----------



## subzero (7. November 2004)

Das fand ich auch super Merkwürdig


----------



## ShadowMan (7. November 2004)

hm, momentan scheint sie wohl offline zu sein.
Wie lautet denn die url deiner Seite? Wenn die sie wirklich geripped haben, würde ich auf jeden Fall dagegen vorgehen. Leider weiss ich nicht genau welche Rechte du hast, aber ich hatte mal eine Seite auf der einem geholfen wurde falls jemand anders dein Design klaut. Ich werd gleich mal danach suchen!

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## subzero (7. November 2004)

Hehe, aslo jemand der schon so lange in diesem Forum ist, sollte wise das der "WWW" Knopf nen Link zu der page ist die man im Profil angibt, das natürlich ist dann auch häufig die eigene Seite 

Bei mir zumindest

Wollte meinen Link hier nicht posten und Werbung für mich machen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. November 2004)

Also einen Zusammenhang mit einem RIP sehe ich definitiv nicht. Mir scheint es als wenn diese "Firma" ( die mir sehr unseriös erscheint ) mit Dir zusammenarbeiten will und/oder eine FRage wegen dem ähnlichem Design(-vorstellungen) hat!


----------



## ShadowMan (7. November 2004)

*schäm* Ach ja, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 

Also ich würde mich ganz klar von deren Seite distanzieren. Das heißt: eMail und darin andeuten das du nicht auf deren Seite erwähnt werden willst oder Sonstiges. Ebenfalls die Androhung weiterer rechtlicher Schritte hilft manchmal Wunder... *g*

Gruß und viel Glück!

Manuel


----------



## X-trOn (8. November 2004)

Hi!

Erstmal nette Seite hast du da (und jetz die auch*g*)


Also ich würd auch sagen Verklag die einfach, allerdings das sind Türken, und da würd das erstens wahrscheinlich nix bringen, und zweitens gibts dort noch Blutrache und so........*gg*

Na ja ich würd denen mal ein mail schreiben und Freundlich mitteilen das sie deinen Namen löschen solln, vielleicht bringts ja was. 

Interessant wär ja auch warum sie deine Seite unter Products reinstellen? wolln sie sagen das deine Site ihr Produkt is? Welcher WebPage Designer lässt sich denn seine Site von nem anderen gestalten? das glaut doch kein mensch.

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## ShadowMan (8. November 2004)

X-trOn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welcher WebPage Designer lässt sich denn seine Site von nem anderen gestalten?



Du wirst es nicht glauben X-trOn, aber sowas habe ich schon gesehen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. November 2004)

In diesen Fällen dient diese "Agentur" nur als Vermittler zwischen Designer und Kunde. Habe ich auch schon gesehen


----------



## Cecile Etter (9. November 2004)

RIP?

klingt unlogisch:wenn ich wem was klau,geh ich doch nicht hin und mach ihn extra drauf aufmerksam?
Mir scheint,es handelt sich schlicht um unerfahrene Leute (schlechte Qualitaet)die Hilfe wollen und Dich unter products als website-Macher empfehlen.
Aber statt phantasieren koenntest Du auch einfach genauer nachfragen und draufhinweisen,dass Du auf diese 'Gratiswerbung' nicht nur verzichtest sondern es nicht erlaubst.Erst wenn das nichts bringt wuerde ich Konsequenzen ziehen.
freundlich gruesst 
cecile


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. November 2004)

Naja, Gratiswerbung ist das ja eigentlich nicht. Schließlich verlinken sie nicht auf seine Seite, sondern haben die Inhalte komplett (? - wenn man die Sprache nur könnte ) verändert. Nach einer "Empfehlung" sieht das für mich nicht aus.

/edit

Diskussionen sind jetzt eh gleichgültig, weil die Seite vom Webspace genommen wurde


----------



## Trinity X (15. November 2004)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diskussionen sind jetzt eh gleichgültig, weil die Seite vom Webspace genommen wurde



Hi,
@radde - so gleichgültig ist das wohl nicht, denn subzero´s Layout ist sehr wohl noch erreichbar, auch wenn bei der ohnehin grauenhaften "Firmenseite" zunächst ein scheinbar offline gestelltes Bild vorangestellt ist. Überzeugt euch

Zum Thema "Wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen" gibt es ein Urteil des LG Hamburg
(Aktenzeichen: 308 O 449/03 - Entscheidung vom 5. September 2003),
in dem man sich auf den Lichtbildschutz nach §§ 72, 97 UrhG, sowie auf die §§ 1 und 3 UWG beruft.

Zusammengefasst besagt es:
Deutsches Urheberrecht findet auch dann Anwendung, wenn geschützte Inhalte, die auf einem Server im Ausland abgelegt sind, in Deutschland zugänglich gemacht werden.

Vielleicht hilft es, denen mal mit einem kleinen Zitat dieser Passage eine "nette" Mail zu schicken....

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## JojoS (16. November 2004)

Trinity X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Zum Thema "Wie kann ich dagegen vorgehen" gibt es ein Urteil des LG Hamburg
> (Aktenzeichen: 308 O 449/03 - Entscheidung vom 5. September 2003),
> ...



Ich denke auch dass es schlauer ist es denen erstmal anzudrohen. Selbst wenn sie in Deutschland greifbar sind, heisst das noch lange nicht dass so eine Windige Firma die Abmahnungsgebühren durch einen Anwalt oder die Gerichtskosten auch bezahlen kann.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (16. November 2004)

Wie X-trOn schon erwähnte: Das sind Türken!

Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich kein türkischer Anwalt, geschweige denn die türkische Polizei, dafür interessieren würden, ist die Türkei nichtmal in der EU!

Verklagen = Zwecklos.

Versuch's auf dem freundlichen Weg per E-Mail, distanzier dich davon, sag ihnen du hast keine Zeit für so'nen Kinderkram und bitte darum dass sie deine Seiten auf Ihrer Website löschen!

Mehr kannst du glaube ich nicht machen!

..und deutsche Gesetze zählen glaube ich auch nicht in der Türkei!


----------



## X-trOn (17. November 2004)

Hmm, vielleicht is Verklagen ja nicht ganz sinnlos, und würde wahrscheinlich schon irgendwann was bringen, nur denk ich mal dass das den Aufwand net wert wäre, weil ganz ehrlich, schadet dir dieser "RIP"?

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

